# 72020  Two Units or Modifier 76



## foxparty (Jun 26, 2009)

a single view of the Thoracic spine and and a single view of the Lumbar spine were taken.  Should 72020 be billed with 2 units or as two line items with a modifier 76 on the second one?


----------



## Bhavani (Jun 26, 2009)

*72020, 72020 - 76*

Code it as 72020, 72020 - 76. For more information refer to http://www.tdi.state.tx.us/medcases/medfee07/M4-07-1206f&dr.pdf


----------



## Arulkarthik (Jun 27, 2009)

Must post the second line item with 59 modifier.

The line item should be as:
72020 (Thoracic)
72020-59 (Lumbar)

Thoracic and lumbar should be noted in the comments.

Ref: http://www.ahraonline.org/ConfEd/AudioWeb/06-28-06Handout.pdf 
Page: 71


----------



## jijiboy (Jun 27, 2009)

*Use Mod 59*

Since two different Areas are being studied need to use Mod 59


----------



## ammontagano (Jun 29, 2009)

Use modifier 59 and be sure that your dx are correct for each code


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 29, 2009)

The 59 modifier is correct, for a 76 repeat procedure, it must be the eact same procedure repeated, when same xray but two different sites then it is not the same exact procedure.


----------

